# bestes MySql Anfänger Buch?



## HITMAN (13. Juli 2002)

Hallo! 

Welches ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Buch für Anfänger in punkto mysql? 

Mfg HitmanComputer...


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=8-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/028-2183128-4042144 - schon wieder mal kofler. ^^

oder die dokumentationen auf http://www.mysql.org sowie http://www.php.net.
wobei sicher allgemeine literatur zu verschiedenen datenbanksystemen (nicht nur mysql) nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## Slizzzer (24. Juli 2002)

Ich kann Dir 

MySQL in 21 Tagen

und

Internet Intern PHP4 und MySQL 

empfehlen.

Ansonsten zu bestimmten Fragen im Internet nach Tutorials stöbern. 
ist meistens das beste.


----------



## ben_carter (4. Dezember 2011)

Für My SQL Administratoren empfehle ich die beiden hervorragenden Bücher

MySQL: Das Handbuch für Administratoren

Für Profis empfehle ich

High Performance MySQL. Optimierung, Datensicherung, Replikation & Lastverteilung


----------

